# Inshore fishing, Bay Boat Versus Flats Boat



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

You guys haven't failed me yet with great local advice. So the question I now have is which would you choose if it was an "addition" to having an offshore boat? The offshore boat is a 22' Grady and can fish some inshore stuff if that matters. This would be for Choctawhatchee Bay.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

This
http://www.androsboats.com/index.php/boat-models/backwater-18/

My buddy has one and it's a awesome little boat. Best of both worlds between flats and bay and is very dry riding...especially compared to Blazers and the like.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I have been running a buddy's key west lately and have been really impressed with how it handles the junk. I would stay away from a "flats" boat by definition. For some reason, every cc under 18' gets called a "flats boat" now adays and that is inaccurate to say the least. A technical poling skiff does not have alot of uses around here due to the fact that we have such a large bay system that goes unprotected at some point regardless of wind direction. I have never run choctaw bay, but I am sure you can apply your knowledge to what I am trying to say. It really depends on what you are fishing for I guess. Shallow water trout and maybe some backcountry river delta stuff? Or bottom dropping sheetheads and bay grouper? (again, I dont know what your bay has to offer.)


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

Ive got a key west 186 bay reef. I love it. Does great when the bay is sloppy and even better when its smooth. Next time I go out if you want to go for a ride you're more than welcome. Run across 2 1/2 foot flats with no problem.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Love my Key West 1720 PRO model. Floats in 8" to 10" of water, but enough V to cut through the chop. It is classified as an hybrid - bay/flats. 

The 186 bay reef is sweet too!


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

I would say look around and don't be in hurry. I would say hull design would be first and foremost in the decision process. What type of "v", do you want a step hull, how much freeboard. My boat has a really nice v that transitions into a nice step which is great for our bays. Do you like walk around gunnels, large deck space, or do you need more floor space.....?

I will add that my boat has the walk around gunnels, large deck space, deeper than average freeboard, nice entry v and a cc. It is considered a "flats boat" by definition though. 

More possibilities than car shopping!!


----------



## PennFish (Oct 18, 2007)

Another vote for bay over flats boat, Choctaw can get nasty so the V bow and dead rise will make a much better ride and you won't lose skinny water fishing.
I've had a Key West 196 Bay & Reef for 4 years now and coundn't be happier.


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback and thanks for the offer King Mike; that's very nice of you and I may take you up on it if it's available after the 1st of the year. Sounds like a Bay Boat it is. I've been by Auer Marine a few times admiring some of their Key West rigs and may have to look closer.


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

Anytime. Just pm me when you're ready.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

the question is what do you really plan on doing with it? if your gonna run around the bay and do some trout/redfishing, maybe going to the pass and killing some time there or taking the family for a ride...then a bayboat is perfect....now if you are wanting to go hardcore flats fishing and pole around looking for reds the get a flats boat


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

I'll first say the key west boats are awesome little boats for the money. There is one loaded in biloxi for 5-6k

Now as for the flats boat- I own two, I love them. The decks are huge, they get shallow, they fish comfortably, they weigh nothing, they sip fuel, super stable, i can travel and fish more places, and driving them feels like a raceboat. I do not sight fish here in Pensacola as much as I would like but there is a calling for it no matter what people say. I am dropping my more expensive flats boat for a bay boat. not because I am fishing the bay or because a flats boat can't handle the bay but the fact I want a larger boat for family and to be able to run after schools out of the pass and be able to do a bit of bottom fishing. 
After my bay boat, my next boat is an East Cape


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Mfeldman said:


> I'll first say the key west boats are awesome little boats for the money. There is one loaded in biloxi for 5-6k
> 
> Now as for the flats boat- I own two, I love them. The decks are huge, they get shallow, they fish comfortably, they weigh nothing, they sip fuel, super stable, i can travel and fish more places, and driving them feels like a raceboat. I do not sight fish here in Pensacola as much as I would like but there is a calling for it no matter what people say. I am dropping my more expensive flats boat for a bay boat. not because I am fishing the bay or because a flats boat can't handle the bay but the fact I want a larger boat for family and to be able to run after schools out of the pass and be able to do a bit of bottom fishing.
> After my bay boat, my next boat is an East Cape


east capes are SEXY!!! as soon as i get out and done with school im gonna own one


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

You might take a look at some of the cats too. I was looking hard at them before getting "the project". The best reports of the baysize ones, 18', seemed to be Caracal. I was in contact with the builder for a while. I read some posts recently that indicated that the moulds were sold and now being made at a better price by Carolina Cats. There is a good thread on them over on THT. Pretty impressive test rides from prospective and current buyers. Most compare the ride to a 24-25' monohull. Kind of nice to be able to drive it onto the beach too (may require periodic gelcoat touch up).

Just went to the www.carolinacatboats.com website. They have a link to the Yamaha test page. Pretty impressive, 4000 rpm 22.6 mph 5.26 mpg and over 4 mpg at 30 mph.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Bay boat for sure, the only way to go when it gets snotty in C-bay BUT.... what's your $$$ limit? New or used? Want to pole or use a trolling motor?
New, $$$ no problem, Egert boats. 
Now that I spent all your money  I got a 1800 Tidewater Bay Max, their lighter than the Key West and less $$. PM me if you want a ride.


----------



## bangsticks (Feb 3, 2011)

i bought a 2170 blazer bay this spring rides dry fishes bay great did go out in gulf 15 miles multiple times on calm days i have no complaints at all about it


----------

